# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Ondergewicht

## Rembosman

Hallo,
Voor BNN zoeken we jongens in de leeftijd 15 tot 25 jaar die last hebben van ondergewicht. Wil je hier aan mee werken stuur dan dan svp een mailtje aan [email protected]
MVG
Remko

----------

